# Damaged/ corrupted Files



## jmeFitz (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently got married and the day turned out to be extremely stormy and rained all day and as a result most of our pictures were taken inside however, we did walk outside a couple of times (no more than 100 yards or so) to get to another inside location. I've heard of condensation damaging batteries and the power supply but the photographer who shot the wedding used a Nikon D80 and is telling me that many of the pictures/ files on the memory card were damaged or corrupted due to condensation that got into her camera.

I minored in photography in college and in my experience with digital photography, it is hard for me to believe that condensation was the issue considering that the pictures that are missing or that were damaged are all throughout the card.  For example, nearly every picture was damaged in the morning, then there are a bunch that are fine, then all of our ceremony pictures are grainy and dark but a more specific example is a picture of my brother walking down the aisle is missing but the pictures that were taken before and after that picture are fine - which seems to be the case throughout the whole memory card.

I apologize for the length and extreme detail of the situation but these are my wedding pictures and my mom is somewhat devastated and I'm just having a tough time believing the photographer.  I don't feel that the nature of what the photographer is claiming (condensation damage to her camera causing damage to the files) to be the real cause for the damage.  She said that she sent the card to a recovery specialist and all the files are irreparable which I also find hard to believe.  I'm thinking that the pictures just straight up didn't turn out.

Can anyone shed some light on what you think may have happened or your opinions in general.  Thanks!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 8, 2011)

jmeFitz said:


> I'm thinking that the pictures just straight up didn't turn out.



I'm thinking the same.  Oh well.  Where do you go with that knowledge?

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2011)

File corruption and memory card problems are certainly something we hear about from time to time.  I have no idea what causes them...blaming it on condensation is as good of an excuse as any other I guess :scratch:

There are file recovery programs and sometimes the data can be recovered, but sometimes not.


----------



## jmeFitz (Feb 8, 2011)

Understandable.  I was curious mainly because of, like I said, how randomly the problem occurred throughout the card and if that's how memory card corruption usually occurs.  Thanks for your input


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 8, 2011)

jmeFitz said:


> Understandable.  I was curious mainly because of, like I said, how randomly the problem occurred throughout the card and if that's how memory card corruption usually occurs.  Thanks for your input



I had this happen just once.  In my case, it was the entire card; not random files here and there.  And...  I was able to recover the files with data recovery software.

But again...  if you suspect (or know) in your case it was not lost files, but flat-out failure to get proper exposure, what can you do?  What can you say?  More important, what do you expect to happen next?

I wish you luck.

-Pete


----------

